# Sway bar for 2013 quest



## marchvet (Sep 29, 2013)

Does anyone make a sway bar for the quest? (Rear)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd be very surprised if you could find one, unless it was something "universal" in fit.


----------



## marchvet (Sep 29, 2013)

Does that mean they have never been made for the quest series? Just curious.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The first generation had them on some models, but not all. I'm not sure about the second generation. But those earlier generations were made in the USA. The latest generation is imported from Japan and is a relatively new model. They're aren't a huge amount of them in the US so there wouldn't be much demand for the aftermarket industry to offer one, so if it's not available from the factory, you are likely looking at a custom installation.


----------



## marchvet (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Looks like I will have to find someone to do a custom job.


----------

